# [Résolu!!]Clavier qwerty sous X et KDM (mais pas en console)

## Saimoun

Bonjour,

Mon clavier sous X et sous KDM est en qwerty alors qu il est bien en azerty en console.

Pourtant j ai fait tout ce qu il fallait : 

- j ai bien KEYMAP="fr" dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps (ca explique le fait que mon clavier soit en azerty en console)

- j ai bien LINGUAS="fr" dans /etc/make.conf

- j ai ce qu il faut dans mon /etc/X11/xorg.conf :

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel"  "logicd"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

```

mon clavier est un Logitech Cordless Keyboard (ca explique le "logicd" dans le "XkbModel")

Que dois-je faire ?

Merci d avance.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

alors voici LA question: Est ce que tu as compilé ton xorg-server avec le use flag "hal" ? 

Si oui, alors c'est tout à fait normal, car ce n'est plus le Xorg.conf qui gère les périphériques, mais hal, donc ça se passe par là pour configurer le clavier en français: 

Tu devrais avois un fichier ressemblant à ça, mais avec "us" que tu remplaceras bien évidemment par "fr"   :Wink: 

 *vi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> 
> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
> ...

 

----------

## Saimoun

Youhouuu  :Very Happy: 

Génial, ça marche, c'était bien ça  :Very Happy:  (oui j'ai le USE flag "hal" depuis le début, j'ai tout compilé avec).

Vous pouvez pas savoir à quel point ça fait plaisir de pouvoir écrire VITE (et de ne pas bloquer sur chaque mot dans la peur qu'il y ait un "a", un "w", un "z", un "q" ou un "m" dedans ! Et je ne parle pas de la ponctuation ou des signes genre $ !)

A noter que le fichier n'existait pas, je l'ai créé avec le contenu que tu m'as donné et ça a marché.

Merci infiniement  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, c'est normal que le fichier ne soit pas présent. Les valeurs par défaut sont dans /usr/share/hal, et dans /etc/hal sont les valeurs personnalisées.

Ce que je fais : je copie le fichier de /usr/share/hal dans /etc/hal, et je l'édite dans /etc/hal  :Wink: 

----------

## Saimoun

Ok, merci de l'info  :Wink: 

(je vais changer mon fichier, alors)

----------

